# Rescue me



## Sandee (Nov 2, 2015)

I received my Netherland Dwarf through Rescue me. Have signed up to be notified if any bunnies in my area come in. Also donated to the cause.

Lukca (Arrow) is a wonderful little guy. He was extremely happy to be put into a space that let him run in and out at will during the day to play outside and eat grass and white clover planted just for bunnies. We also have apple branches for them to hide around and chew on.
He ran back and forth, back and forth doing binkies. Then he did a flop down and roll right by the door. So cute! So fun to watch!

Thanks to the family who gave him up. Thanks to Rescue Me!!
Sandee


----------

